# Cheese Cookies!?



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

A Russian lady at church brought some cookies that she said had cottage/farmers cheese in them.
She refuses to share the recipe, but I want them!
They had the texture of a very short biscuit or fluffy cookie. Not too sweet, with a good cheesy flavor, but definitely dessert. The lumps of cheese were still evident. She did say she used cottage cheese, because, "The Russian cheese, is not here."
Any ideas?


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

That's so annoying when people won't share recipes. There's no good reason for it. Those cookies sure sound interesting!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I googled cottage cheese cookie recipe and saw scads of them...not knowing more details about the ones you tried it's hard to match...I saw some with raspberry..some with cocoa...


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

we make ricotta cheese cookies that are yummy
heres a recipe i use
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Ricotta-Cheese-Cookies/Detail.aspx


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I searched and found this recipe. Does the picture look like what you had?

http://nami-nami.blogspot.com/2010/03/estonian-curd-cheese-cookies.html


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I have found that ethnic ladies cling to their recipes because they represent part of their heritage, and they are a status symbol. No one can make pashka like Jeannette, or kouribeddies like Angelina, and so on. 

Ajaxlucy, I will try those. They look fluffier than hers, but similar. These were very much like a flat, sweet, lumpy biscuit.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I found this recipe ...

&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1072;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;

1 1/2 &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1089;&#1099;&#1088;&#1072;;
4 &#1089;&#1090;. &#1083;. &#1089;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1084;&#1072;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072;;
3/4 &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072; &#1084;&#1091;&#1082;&#1080; (+&#1085;&#1077;&#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;
1/2 &#1095;.&#1083;. &#1089;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080;;
1/2 &#1095;.&#1083;. &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1094;&#1072;;
2-3 &#1089;&#1090;. &#1083;. &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1089;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1082;.

- &#1053;&#1072;&#1075;&#1088;&#1077;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1076;&#1091;&#1093;&#1086;&#1074;&#1082;&#1091; &#1076;&#1086; 180&#1057;.
- &#1042;&#1089;&#1077; &#1080;&#1085;&#1075;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;&#1099; &#1089;&#1084;&#1077;&#1096;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074; &#1092;&#1091;&#1076;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1094;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1086;&#1088;&#1077;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072; &#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1074; &#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1074;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075; &#1085;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;.
- &#1056;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1074; &#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1097;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072; &#1080; &#1074;&#1099;&#1088;&#1077;&#1078;&#1100;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1077;. &#1042;&#1099;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;, &#1074;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1073;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1081; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;.
- &#1042;&#1099;&#1087;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; 10-12 &#1084;&#1080;&#1085;.

&#1048; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;! &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1097;&#1077; &#1080; &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077; &#1073;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;! &#1054;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1074;&#1082;&#1091;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086;!

&#1071; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1088;&#1077;&#1094;&#1077;&#1087;&#1090; &#1074; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;-&#1090;&#1086; &#1080;&#1079; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1093; &#1082;&#1085;&#1080;&#1075;, &#1085;&#1086; &#1091;&#1078;&#1077; &#1080;&#1093; &#1089;&#1083;&#1080;&#1096;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1080; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;-&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1074;&#1086;&#1090; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086; &#1055;&#1086;&#1084;&#1085;&#1102;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1086;&#1090;&#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103; &#1087;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1091;, &#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1083;&#1080;&#1096;&#1085;&#1103;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1074;&#1082;&#1091;&#1089; &#1090;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1057;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100; &#1074; &#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1102;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1099;&#1087;&#1072;&#1102; &#1089;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093;&#1091;, &#1085;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086; &#1088;&#1086;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103;. &#1055;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076; &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1091;&#1073;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072;&#1102; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1089; &#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1077;&#1084; &#1074; &#1093;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082; &#1080; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1086;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1082;&#1077;. &#1054;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1074;&#1082;&#1091;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086;! &#1040; &#1079;&#1072; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1099;&#1084;&#1080; &#1092;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086; &#1082; [info]oxa_nna 

Okay, you can hit me now!


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

FINAL EDIT: I can't do anything else with this ... 

It really is supposed to be a recipe for Russian Cheese Cookies, but not necessarily the ones you had in mind. I've manually converted the measurements to US measurements and here is the location of the recipe with the photo of the end result. http://laperla-foto.livejournal.com/68757.html 

I can't get any translation of the remaining Russian words, sorry about those. Nor can I fix the strange English phrases created by the translator.

Here is the best I could get feeding the text through a free translator ...

Words of the author

1 1/2 glasses of grated cheese; (1 1/2 cups)
4 items &#1083;. A butter; (4 tablespoons)
3/4 glasses of a flour (it is a little for &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; (3/4 cup)
1/2 &#1095;.&#1083;. Salts; (1/2 teaspoon)
1/2 &#1095;.&#1083;. Ground red pepper; (1/2 teaspoon)
2-3 items &#1083;. Milk or &#1089;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1082;. (2-3 tablespoons)

- Heat up an oven up to 180&#1057;. (324 degrees F)
- All components mix in &#1092;&#1091;&#1076;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1094;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1086;&#1088;&#1077; while the dough will not gather in whom around of a knife.
- Unroll a dough in a layer in thickness nearby &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072; and cut out cookies. Lay out it on &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;, &#1074;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; a paper for &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;.
- To bake 10-12 minutes

And all! Does not happen easier and more quickly! It is very tasty!

I saw the recipe in any of my books, but already something is too much and to find them simply here is very problematic: (I Remember, that it has still noted for herself a paprika, extra on my taste too Salt in a dough I do not add, I strew from above, on a photo pink. Before a batch I clean &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; with cookies in a refrigerator and then it starts to exfoliate at a batch. It is very tasty! And behind beautiful photos to [info] oxa_nna


Obviously the translator wasn't designed for recipes. Sorry.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I laughed until my eyes watered, it just kept going on and on and...
Thanks!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I went to www.googletranslate.com and this is what I got.....what sounds perfectly fine to others is completely hilarious to some! 'Twas an interesting read! 


1 1 / 2 cup grated cheese; 
4 tbsp. l. butter; 
3 / 4 cups flour (+ a bit for sheeting); 
1 / 2 tsp salt; 
1 / 2 tsp ground red pepper; 
2-3 tbsp. l. milk or cream. 

- Preheat the oven to 180s. 
- Mix all ingredients in fudprotsessore, until the dough will meet in room around the edge. 
- Roll out the dough in a layer thickness of about polusantimetra and cut out biscuits. Put it on the baking sheet lined with baking papers. 
- Bake for 10-12 minutes. 

That's it! It is easier and faster does not happen! Very tasty!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I find this interesting and enjoyed it immensely.

I have to get my fudprotsessore out of storage now.


----------

